# 05 brute force 750 fuel starved?



## twistedpickle (Dec 29, 2010)

*I dont know what your purpose with the link was but dont repost it or you will be banned. - Admin*

brute force 750 is sputtering and cutting off at anything more than 1/4 throtle. the ride belongs to a budy of mine who states he rode it arround with the choke on for a while and that seemed to help but now it wont rev pasts 1/4 throttle .(he is a meathead!) so i removed/dismantled/cleaned/checked carbs no problems no diaphram problems no accelerator jet problems , no cracks or leaks in intake boots no nothing but still have same problem.so im thinking fuel pump(fuel starvation) the local kawi dealer says 35 to 40 psi from the pump, is he whacked this is a curburated model on a FI bike i would buy that but this has a cylender head preassure driven diaphram pump. any way i hooked up my in line fuel preassure gadge and got no reading with bike running at idle.... i am not an inexperianced wrench but this thing is kicking my butt! i am almost to the point of throwing parts at this thing ... help me get it running so i can get it out of my garage! please! thank you, lee.


----------



## flushot70 (Jan 9, 2010)

is the belt light on by chance? it sounds like the bike is in limp mode.


----------



## twistedpickle (Dec 29, 2010)

limp mode? enlighten me. the belt light was not on until i disconected all electronics to remove tray to gain access to fuel tank, but now it is on.


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

Limp in mode is set into the computer after 100 hours to make you check the belt. It will not let the engine rev over 3500 rpms. Look through the thread and it will tell you how to reset the light. 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=18&page=3&highlight=reset+belt+light


----------



## twistedpickle (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks man i will give it a shot in the morning


----------



## twistedpickle (Dec 29, 2010)

did belt light reset , it reset the light did not fix problem. took off belt cover checked belt switch and belt tollerances all good, also cleaned an checked 2wd/4wd acuator cause i was there. ordered fuel pump should be here in a few days ....hope thats it , this thing is kicking my butt!
any other thoughts would be appreaceated ... thanks ,lee


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

Check the chokes. Mine did this once and the chokes stuck wide open and it wouldnt run. They are bad about stickin... I dont know why.


----------



## twistedpickle (Dec 29, 2010)

replaced fuel pump .. cleaned fuel pickup. starts great idles great , give it throttle same problem ...bacfires pops and dies.. what do i do next? this thing is driving me up the wall. any ideas would be appreaceated , checked chokes . im begining to think it some kind of electrical problem, a retarder or saftey.... i dont know.....surely someone else has had a simalar problem, thanks, lee


----------

